# New satin pics!



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

just 11 days old but looking very cute!

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_1073.jpg

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_1075.jpg

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_1081.jpg

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_1082.jpg

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_1086.jpg

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_1078.jpg


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

sooo lovely, its going to be so cutsie when they open their little eyes


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

awww they are beautiful x x


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Shinneeeyyy :shock:


----------



## sugarmice (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh they are so gorgeous!


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Thank you, they have turned out well, can't wait to see them when they are fully grown.


----------

